# Pumpkin Cheesecake



## bbq engineer (Jan 12, 2010)

Use an 8 inch spring form pan for this recipe. If you don’t have one, you should get one. They’re great for thick cheesecake and other delicious deserts. If you don’t want to use a springform pan, this recipe will also work with two 9 inch pie plates. The Cheesecakes will just be smaller.

Here are the major ingredients.



Start by making the crust. 
Use 2 ¼ cups cups of Grahm cracker crumbs and combine that with 8 tablespoons of butter and 1 ½ tablespoons of sugar. To get this amount of grahm cracker crumbs, put 1 ½ sleeves into a ziplock baggie and roll them into crumbs with a rolling pin.


Make the crust by combining the graham cracker crumbs with the melted butter and sugar in a bowl. Fold well enough to coat all of the crumbs with the butter Don’t go crazy…keep it crumbly.

Press the crumbs onto the bottom and about two-thirds of the way up the sides of the springform pan. Bake the crust for 5 minutes, then set it aside. 




The Filling
3 8-ounce packages softened cream cheese
1 Cup Sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup canned pumpkin
3 eggs
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
½ teaspoon nutmeg 
½ teaspoon allspice 

In a large mixing bowl, combine the cream cheese (make sure it is softened), 1 cup sugar, and vanilla. Mix until smooth Add the pumpkin, eggs and spices and beat until creamy.


Pour the filling into the pan 


Bake for 60 to 70 minutes. Remove from the oven and allow the cheesecake to cool.
Oven Cam….


Out of the Oven


Cooled and then slide a knife around the edge and remove the spring form pan side. 

The Whipped topping
I choose to have Cap’t Morgan whipped topping


2 Cups of heavy cream
2-3 tablespoons of Cap’t Morgan
6 tablespoons of powdered sugar

Into the stand mixer and whip it until stiff peaks form


Whipped cream is done (and delicious)


Sliced view


Time to dig in….


----------



## walle (Jan 13, 2010)

DANG! BBQ E.!
That is some kinda cheese cake - old school style! I'm showing this post to the Mrs... Betty Crocker isn't the only person who can make cheese cake!








for doing this "from scratch" and sharing the recipe. That's becoming a lost art...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks, 
Tracey


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice Job, Looks Great...   Did I Mention that I Love Cheesecake...


----------



## rambler (Jan 13, 2010)

One thing I love as much as smoked meats is cheesecake!!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 13, 2010)

i love a good punkin chz cake.......next time try to have some cake w/yer whipped cream.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2010)

Great looking cheese cake 
Thanks for posting


----------



## cruizer (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats some great looking stuff there BBQ E! Would love to try that but have a diabetic mother in law staying over and can't have sweets within a 10 mile radius or it's my fault.


----------



## got14u (Jan 14, 2010)

keeps getting better everytime I see it !


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 14, 2010)

As a baker that's a damn fine cheesecake.. Will make a couple suggestions though.. In addition to the 3 eggs adding the yolk of one more egg it will make the texture much creamier. When adding the eggs they should be the last thing to go in the batter, add them one at a time mixing just enough to incorporate.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll take a plate of the whipped cream... hold the cheese cake.... *hic*! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice looking cheese cake, would go great after a nice slab of ribs!


----------



## linda5508 (Jan 16, 2010)

what camera did you use for those pics. Looks awesome.


----------

